# Christmas Parade Goldens!



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

The Golden Retriever Meetup group that I'm a member of here in San Diego walked in the La Jolla Christmas Parade today. It was a lot of fun, and we got some great pictures of our festive group.  Here are a few.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*those are great pictures. Appears to be goldens of every color, size and age. What a great time you must have had.*


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

gorgeous photos, looks like a grrreat day


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

wow i would be in heaven look at those beauitful golden retreiver furbabys..


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous pics. Looked like the best day ever. Those Goldens (and their owners) look so happy. Love the Santa beard.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love the idea of a Christmas parade with warm weather! This Texan is missing those 70 degree days!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures!.Looks like fun!.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a great idea,so many beautiful goldens.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a great event!!!!!Lovely photos.I have never seen that many Golden's at ones.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh! That's being in heaven with all those pretty goldens!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh wow that looks like so much fun! If we had a parade right now we'd FREEZE! lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful dogs and it looks like it was a fun time. Love all the hats and costumes on them.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh so many beautiful goldens. That must have been fun.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

That looks an amazing experince walking with all those Goldens.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a great time that looks like!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

You are sooooooooooooooo lucky. I am soooooooooooooo jealous!

Thanks for sharing!

SJ


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That does look like fun! Beautiful doggies!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

What gorgeous dogs and a fun day! I'm jealous.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a festive looking group! It looks like it was warmer there than the 10F I woke up to this morning. : Looks like a lot of fun with a whole bunch of gorgeous goldens. I'm sure they were a big hit with the audience.


----------



## Frenchy (Jun 1, 2008)

ohhh so many beautiful goldens ! Wish I could have been there (specially today with -30*C here !!)


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

That looks like so much fun! What a beautiful group.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Great photos. I think I'm moving to California !!! Talk about a perfect day.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures! I am so sad I missed that this year! We had an agility trial...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I walked with a large group of rescued goldens in a holiday parade years ago in Los Gatos. It was so much fun, and the crowd just oohed and ahhed when the dogs passed. The announcer did a great job of talking up rescue and noting that all the dogs in the group had been rescued and placed with new, loving families.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What great pictures! A beautiful sea of gorgeous goldens...looks like everyone had fun.

Linda


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW very nice pictures. Ya'll sure know how to have a parade out there!! Lots of beautiful Gold. 
Thread should be named Golden Paradise.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Looks like great fun. I can't imagine any type of celebration that could be better than that one. Thanks for the great pics. That's a whole lotta gorgeous in one spot.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Now THAT's my kind of parade! All Goldens woo-hooo!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey, that's a lot of GOLD!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

what gorgeous dogs & what fun!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

La Jolla... that is one of our Fav. Places!! We send a week or two every summer. We are even going down for New Years!! We cant wait!!

What great pic's!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like so much fun and WARM!!!
We have the Star City Parade herethe first weeekend in Dec. and GRRIN is always part of the parade with our goldens. But it is always COLD!!!! This year was about 10 degrees and windy.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Every dog has his day and it looks like it was a Golden day. Great pictures.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay that's it! After seeing those pictures I MUST find me a Golden group to hang out with. 

That's what I call a pack walk! Great pictures!


----------

